# Multilingual Voice Search in WR using Google Chrome



## abarwick

Recently Google implemented its Speech API in the Chrome browser enabling Voice Search ... but only in English so far.

Today however I discovered something interesting. If, using Google Chrome ***+ the Speechify extension *** to access www.wordreference.com the search box microphone will understand the language of whatever dictionary you are in. Try it out with

http://www.wordreference.com/es/
http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/
http://www.wordreference.com/enit
http://www.wordreference.com/enpt/
http://www.wordreference.com/ende/

and even more languages supported @ http://www.wordreference.com/ 

This is very cool - a  big thank you to whoever is implementing this 
[edit: I guess the Speechify extension must have a lot to do with it]

cheers,
alex

PS
Google Chrome is rolling out this feature gradually to all users so you might also need to go here to implement it now.


----------



## abarwick

You'll also need the Speechify extension [Have now updated original post]


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks abarwick,

I'll try to download and test it later. Are you saying that it knows what dictionary you are using?  That doesn't make sense if just works for English.

I warn those of you with foreign accents, that trying to get Google's speech recognition to understand what you say can often be more frustrating than typing!


----------



## abarwick

Here are my preliminary findings on which language is being recognized listed by language/dictionary:
[You need Google Chrome + the Speechify extension for this to work ]

FORUMS + "Search in this Forum" or "Buscar en este foro" or ... YOUR forum interphase language [can be changed @ bottom of forum page]:
YOUR language choice is recognized 

ENGLISH recognized:
http://www.wordreference.com/
http://www.wordreference.com/definition/
http://www.wordreference.com/thesaurus/
http://www.wordreference.com/enes
[unfortunately ... the ones below should be foreign language]
http://www.wordreference.com/esen/ use-> http://www.wordreference.com/es/
http://www.wordreference.com/conj/EsVerbs.aspx
http://www.wordreference.com/conj/Frverbs.aspx
http://www.wordreference.com/conj/Itverbs.aspx


GERMAN recognized:
http://www.wordreference.com/de/
http://www.wordreference.com/deen/
[unfortunately ... the one below should be English, use-> http://www.wordreference.com ]
http://www.wordreference.com/ende/

SPANISH recognized:
http://www.wordreference.com/es/
http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/
http://www.wordreference.com/espt/
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/
http://www.wordreference.com/sinonimos/


FRENCH recognized:
http://www.wordreference.com/fr/
http://www.wordreference.com/fren/
http://www.wordreference.com/fres/
[unfortunately ... the one below should be English, use-> http://www.wordreference.com ]
http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/

ITALIAN recognized:
http://www.wordreference.com/it/
http://www.wordreference.com/iten/
http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/
[unfortunately ... the one below should be English, use-> http://www.wordreference.com ]
http://www.wordreference.com/enit/

PORTUGUESE recognized:
http://www.wordreference.com/pten/
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/
[unfortunately ... the one below should be English, use-> http://www.wordreference.com ]
http://www.wordreference.com/enpt/


I leave it to somebody with knowledge of the following languages to explore their voice search capabilities:

 | Русский | Polski | Română | Čeština | Ελληνικά | Türkçe | 英汉词典 | 英和辞書 | 영-한 사전 | قاموس إنجليزي - عربي

cheers,
alex


----------



## abarwick

[slightly off-topic ... but hopefully fun ]

Once you have Google Chrome + Speechify installed you are ready to google voice search in your own language:

google_ENGLISHonly
google_GERMAN
google_SPANISH
google_FRENCH
google_ITALIAN
google_DUTCH
google_PORTUGUESE-BR
google_PORTUGUESE-PT

... others to try:
bing_worldwide
yahoo_worldwide


----------



## mkellogg

I'll see what we can do to hint to google what language to expect.


----------



## abarwick

mkellogg said:


> I'll see what we can do to hint to google what language to expect.


thank you mkellogg, that would be great


----------



## abarwick

abarwick said:


> You'll also need the Speechify extension [Have now updated original post]


I am now using the "Voice Search" extension instead.
- seems to be updated more regularly
- Speechify worked for me in Chrome & Chromium but not in Chrome Canary.


----------

